

Go-powered web-services with Rails - melvinmt
http://areyoufuckingcoding.me/2012/02/27/go-powered-webservices-with-rails/

======
shadowmint
So, in nutshell: Build your web apps in something hyper productive like rails
to proof of concept them, then find the high load bits and replace them with a
go service.

Seems like reasonable, if generic advice: prototype quickly, then go back and
rebuild in something performant if its successful. Iterate quickly, etc. etc.

~~~
jandy
This has been the practice in Ruby for quite a long time (albeit without Go).
Usually high load/slow areas are rewritten as a C module.

So yeah, sound advice but nothing revolutionary. Go looks nice though.

------
mseepgood
His meme-based blogging style is annoying, like reading the article of a 12
year old. Although the subject sounds interesting I didn't finish reading the
article.

~~~
shadowmint
what?

If you didn't read the article, ffs, why are you commenting on it?

~~~
mseepgood
Because I think it can be done better next time.

------
TheOnly92
I've been writing a web app with Go for the past weeks, and for what I can say
is that yes, Go has less magic in it, and if you don't do it right, you'll get
a lot of duplicated code. It's not designed from the ground up as a web
language so it might not be as suitable to write web apps using Go as other
languages, but it's a real pleasure to write in Go.

~~~
stcredzero
_> It's not designed from the ground up as a web language so it might not be
as suitable to write web apps using Go as other languages_

By that logic, Ruby shouldn't be suitable to write web apps either.

------
jfaucett
His basic point seems to be "use the right tool for the right job", which I
think we all can agree with. I've been programming stuff in Go for about half
a year now and I'd have to agree with the author - building a website in Go
doesn't make much sense, for many of the same reasons building a website in c
or java (for me the java process is too slow) doesn't make much sense. On the
other hand, the concurrency model is excellent and for services, background
processing, doing all kinds of intensive serverside lifting - i.e. traditional
java application areas - Go, in my opinion, beats out java and is an excellent
tool for the job.

~~~
kkowalczyk
My experience is the opposite. I build websites in Go. I find it about as easy
as building in Python. Web programming is mostly about filling html templates
with data and Go's built-in html template is excellent (on par with Django
templates).

Comparing Go to C for web dev is ridiculous - no sane person would write the
whole thing in C.

Even compared to Java Go wins by a huge margin when it comes to speed of
development and conciseness of resulting code.

I haven't used use Ruby but writing web services in Go I'm as productive as I
was in Python (using App Engine or Tornado).

~~~
salimmadjd
I'd be interested reading further on this. Can I encourage you to post a blog
about it.

------
benatkin
Why accuse all the MVC frameworks in go of copying rails? Rails and django
came out at about the same time and since then a similar frameworks for
languages like java, php, perl, C#, and groovy have come out.

~~~
draegtun
And there were web MVC frameworks before Rails, for e.g. Struts (Java) &
Maypole (Perl).

~~~
protomyth
WebObjects in 1996

------
stcredzero
_> I stubbornly believe that efforts to clone Rails in any other programming
language (Go included) are just ridiculous._

Why? There are other languages that are just as powerful. From a
social/community standpoint, Rails does have a big advantage of a large
established community with very good dynamics and practices. Neither Ruby nor
Ruby on Rails is the be-all or end-all of computation, however. Maybe
_cloning_ Rails is ridiculous. What people should strive to do is _surpass_
it.

------
godsdead
Now that is one amazing domain.

